# Whoose dog are you in-love with?



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Which other member here has a dog you are secretly in-love with (please do not let your own dog see this thread).

Me - Stosh. Such a handsome guy :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Totally in love with Cruiser, he is related to Sonar so it's ok! :wub::wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh gosh, there are so many! 

I love Keefer and Halo (Cassidy's Mom).
Rosa and Niko (Good Karma)

Oh geez, I know there's more, give me a few to think.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gosh, there are so many awesome dogs, it's hard to choose!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Gosh, there are so many awesome dogs, it's hard to choose!


Ditto!

I pretty much love everyone's dogs!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

suzzyq01 said:


> Totally in love with Cruiser, he is related to Sonar so it's ok! :wub::wub:


Hubba,hubba that's one handsome dog!!!:wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It would be harder to think of a dog on this forum that I _wouldn't_ want to take home!!!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Redhawk said:


> Which other member here has a dog you are secretly in-love with (please do not let your own dog see this thread).
> 
> Me - Stosh. Such a handsome guy :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


Nice try Redhawk's dogs.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My friends GSD Leila. Fantastic dog.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh gosh, Stark has kind of stolen my heart.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Ditto that! But I'm new here so I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh so many but I have to say Jeans Anna and Ruths Rafi. At least those are the first two that come to mind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I honestly could not pick one dog, there are sooo many dogs on this board that I would gladly take in a heartbeat


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Way too many but one that instantly springs to mind is Wolfie....except he is way smarter than me :rofl:


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the hots for Killian!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well besides Glock, I LOVE Stark, Halo and Keefer, Sonar, Killian is a stud, and Wolfie is just so fun to hear about.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Miss Molly Moo for sure. Stark, Sage, Wolfie, Tanner, Ozzy, Gunnar, Judge, Kaiya...

The list is endless.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I honestly could not pick one dog, there are sooo many dogs on this board that I would gladly take in a heartbeat


Ditto. Sometimes I feel like a dog stalker... well I guess I sort of am one :crazy:


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

I gotta say Clarke-Duncan's Nero, he just looks like a big huggable dog. :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


>


I vote for Hillary's XX Dos-Equis! He is Beautiful and IMO has the best looking Father ever!! If you ever find XX missing Hillary...don't worry he is in good hands


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i love my dog and i really like all of the other ones.
there's many dogs on here I like and have never seen
a pic of them and there's the ones I like that i have seen a pic of.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't pick, I have never saw a :gsdhead: and not fell in :wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I love them all! :wub:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I can't pick, I have never saw a :gsdhead: and not fell in :wub:


Yup, same here.


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I can't pick, I have never saw a :gsdhead: and not fell in :wub:


Agreed... Although I love hearing Wolfie and Ozzy stories. :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chris Wild's Kaiser. :wub: I remember sooo vividly the first time I saw his picture; that's when I fell in love with sables. He's probably the reason I own a sable male right now; I was just that bowled over by him. I know he's 13 and only has three legs. I'd still take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

He's not a member here, but I love my uncle's GSD. She's such a beautiful sable girl and once you get to know her you see her soft and sweet side. (Her personality actually is a lot like my last GSD's.) I have some pictures of her somewhere, but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I live, breath, and forum stalk for Wolfie, Ozzy, and Titon!! I LOVE them all though!!! :wub:

It kills me how much smarter Wolfie is then me!! He would always get what he wants in my house!! ;-) Manipluation man, it's a powerful thing!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfie, Killian, Paula's Shasta, Stark.... okay the list goes on.....


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I would have to say this is the ONE for me.....*BLACK JAPEDO of Legendaryk9*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Liesje's handsome boy Pan :wub:

GSDRaven's adorable boy Kaiser :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Chris Wild's Kaiser. :wub: I remember sooo vividly the first time I saw his picture; that's when I fell in love with sables. He's probably the reason I own a sable male right now; I was just that bowled over by him. I know he's 13 and only has three legs. I'd still take him in a heartbeat.


I think he is gorgeous, too! I saw him briefly Saturday and wish he would have stayed out longer. Wulfie is a handsome guy too, I'd take either one or both!!!
Lynn P's Dante is another one....:wub:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Lynn's Dante is the dog that made ME fall in love with sables, and Wildhaus dogs in general.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Stark, Benedict/Bennie, Max, Dorian, Buck, Anton


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't pick just one either. Having said that, anyone here who gets sick of their dog.....let me know and I'll be on the way.

.....like that will ever happen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heeere's Wulfie! :wub:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

When I first found this site I saw Baby Byron, I think he reminds me of my girl Kiya's face http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/32011-baby-byron.html that face just makes me melt!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Adding one more as I just can't help myself....Rosa for sure. No, not me, but little Rosa and of course Rocco.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

GottaLoveHim said:


> I gotta say Clarke-Duncan's Nero, he just looks like a big huggable dog. :wub:


Awww Nero says thank-you very much GottaLoveHim... I LOVE alot of dogs on this site..!

I LOVE that picture of Darko with the golden lab pup...:wub:

Then there's Gunner, Jax, Miss molly, Stosh God to many to name...! If there Gs then whats not to love..??


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Nikon


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

For me, it's an easy choice:


 MRL's Beretta vom Wildhaus
WarrantsWifey's Killian Wolfrik Vom Sequoyahhaus
GSDBESTK9's Cisco vom Zioner Berghttp://www.johnsonhaus.com/Cisco_vom_Zioner_Berg.htm


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Uhm, it's a long list.

Hondo. Stosh. Sinister. Wolfie. Stark. Trent. Nikon. Pan. Sigurd. Kain (Cain?).


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Chris's Wulfie is definitely FUN. Saw Lisa Clark's Donovan last sunday. What a cool dog!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Uhm, it's a long list.
> 
> Hondo. Stosh. *Sinister*. Wolfie. Stark. Trent. Nikon. Pan. Sigurd. Kain (Cain?).


Sinister says "Awww shucks :blush:"


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Kaiya the blue and Eveee the wonder mutt. No hesistation there. If either of you two want to send your pups to a good home -- PM me, I will gas up the car and hit the road. JK, not really. PM me, seriously.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ok its hard to say but a few that come to mind. 

Ike, Stark, Enzo, Killian, Frag, Wolfie, Sinister and Jamie Lee.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

So hard to choose, but if I must: Wolfie

Thor is ok with it, because he and Wolfie are half-brothers


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

It's so awesome to see that people love Killian as much as I do!! <3 I believe he is a beautiful boy but I'm so partial!! <3 

Oh yea, let me add Gryffin and Loki to my list! :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Ok its hard to say but a few that come to mind.
> 
> Ike, Stark, Enzo, Killian, Frag, Wolfie, Sinister and* Jamie Lee*.


 
Aww, Jamie Lee says "Thank you"!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to really say that most of the GSDs I've seen on this forum are beautiful dogs. I don't know if it's because most of us really care for our dogs, therefore they are healthy and happy looking and make me wish they were waiting for me when I get home. 

However, I have to say that one of the dog's that I just love to look at is Chuck's Ghost Von Hausmeyer. Something about that boy speaks to me.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Too many! Pretty much any puppy wants me to go on a dog-napping mission. Sorry guys, you lose some of that when you get older 

Very long list otherwise.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Uhm, it's a long list.
> 
> *Hondo*. Stosh. Sinister. Wolfie. Stark. Trent. Nikon. Pan. Sigurd. Kain (Cain?).


Great. I certainly hope Hondo doesn't see this. He's got a big enough head as it is. :wub: (Thanks!)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love them all! Each has their own loveable traits, and they are all beautiful! I love reading everyone's stories, and how these dogs are so individual but the same as well.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

MrsMiaW said:


> So hard to choose, but if I must: Wolfie
> 
> Thor is ok with it, because he and Wolfie are half-brothers


Funny thing, I saw your Thor on Paula's site when he was about 6 weeks old. That sweet little pup standing in a near perfect stack. He stole my heart then.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww, thanks! Stosh is a great dog, I love him too. Like everyone else has said, they're all so beautiful and funny and talented in different ways. But I've been so touched by the loss of Cash, Olina, Victor, Enya, Odin...those stick with me the most


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Aww, thanks! Stosh is a great dog, I love him too. Like everyone else has said, they're all so beautiful and funny and talented in different ways. But I've been so touched by the loss of Cash, Olina, *Victor*, Enya, Odin...those stick with me the most


That's so sweet. Thanks for remembering Victor. He may have been plagued w/ aggression and mental issues, but we still loved him regardless. He was our introduction into the world of GSDs. He taught us a lot and that knowledge will always be w/ us. He will forever be in our hearts.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> However, I have to say that one of the dog's that I just love to look at is Chuck's Ghost Von Hausmeyer. Something about that boy speaks to me.


Ghost! :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pan, Ike, Dottie - but I love these dogs because I know them


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

er, my own
That's the only one I know.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not anyone on this board, but I am in love with these two:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Grantville, PA | Boon
and
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Shepherd | Grantville, PA | Rainey

They're looking for homes!









So cute!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Ninja, Sinister, Killian.

There is a few more but I'm exhausted and it's 1:30am and names are slipping my mind currently.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Killian....he's a bit of a stud muffin 
The other two I am not sure of their names as they are in avatars but Chris Wild's sable dog and Vandals black dog look divine:wub:


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Ike!!!!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

suzzyq01 said:


> Totally in love with Cruiser, he is related to Sonar so it's ok! :wub::wub:


WOW!!!! Man he's gorgeous!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Well I know we are to talk about other dogs/pups I have explained others that I love. There is one I didnt post in fear that it would bring up hurt. But.... I have to say Odin! Beautiful boy! I still think of him Josey. RIP Odin.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

sparra said:


> Killian....he's a bit of a stud muffin
> The other two I am not sure of their names as they are in avatars but Chris Wild's sable dog and Vandals black dog look divine:wub:



Wow, thank gosh Killian can't read these, he'd get a bit of an EGO!  Y'all are sweet! :wub:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm in love with *Rookie*...the father of my Izzy.
He belongs to Kim at JustK9s.

Have a looksie!! JUST BEAUTIFUL!
www.justk9s.com


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I'm in love with *Rookie*...the father of my Izzy.
> He belongs to Kim at JustK9s.
> 
> Have a looksie!! JUST BEAUTIFUL!
> www.justk9s.com


I agree! Rookie is definitely a looker, i'm a big fan.

There are quite a few dogs on here I wouldn't mind taking home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh wow... Stark says to say thanks to all his fans..  Hahaha..

I have a few favorites who I tend to swoon over; Ike (of course!), Nikon (obviously), Karlo, Gryff, Quasi, Shane, GloryB, Elsa and Medo and a bunch others whom I can't think of at the moment (sorry guys! I love you but my mind isn't working so great tonight!).


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Ike, Kastle, Pan and Nikon, Killian, Anton, and Rookie.. :wub:

There are more, but right now I can't think of them!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Uhm, it's a long list.
> 
> Hondo. Stosh. Sinister. Wolfie. Stark. Trent. Nikon. Pan. *Sigurd.* Kain (Cain?).


Aw, Sigurd says thanks!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw Sigurd today, he was under the overhang to stay out of the rain in the early am....then later looked like a regal statue lying under a tree.....always watching/aware! I wish I had my camera on the way out, he looked very handsome!


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Mmm honestly I wouldn't be able to pick and will just say I love everyone's dogs  They all are so gorgeous


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Many, many, many of them! But if I had to pick just one.... Samba's Hogan would top the list.... :wub: that big guy!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Enzo. Gorgeous dog.:wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I love all of them,but Wolfie stories make me laugh and Nero's pictures make me smile. I also love the little guy,toy breed who has a GSD inside for personality.(cant think of his name)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My own Cisco :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Emoore's Kopper :wub:, Lynn's Dante, and holmeshx2's Jinx (no bias whatsoever on those last two )


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stark, Wolfie, Medo (awesome dog and pictures don't do him justice, he's even more gorgeous than on the pics) and my very own dogs Indra, Judge and Yukon. Nobody can beat them!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Love me some Samson! But of course, my baby first 

I want them all............<3


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, obviously I adore my own two dogs. :wub: But Kastle has a standing invitation to come live at my house.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Klamari said:


> Emoore's Kopper :wub:, Lynn's Dante, and holmeshx2's Jinx (no bias whatsoever on those last two )


Awww! Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jason L said:


> Chris's Wulfie is definitely FUN. Saw Lisa Clark's Donovan last sunday. What a cool dog!


 
We saw him on Sat - 2 years after last time.:wub: he is the most stunning full black male GSD I have seen in such a long time. Bone, incredible head, structure, attitude. 

That is a breeding to be proud of. 

I did not have room to sneak him home - no dog trailer this past weekend....


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Well I know we are to talk about other dogs/pups I have explained others that I love. There is one I didnt post in fear that it would bring up hurt. But.... I have to say Odin! Beautiful boy! I still think of him Josey. RIP Odin.


Oh Danielle, thanks for remembering my beloved Odin. My heart is still very raw and aching everyday. I still cry about him. That puppy is so special to me, I just loved him so much.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Well, obviously I adore my own two dogs. :wub: But Kastle has a standing invitation to come live at my house.


Awww Kastle made the list 

LOL you could've taken him off my hands yesterday. Since he's started teething he has been SO NAUGHTY!!! lol


----------

